# Amsterdam tours



## Lou (Nov 23, 2012)

My husband and I were planning to go to Amsterdam in April...mainly to see the spring flowers at Keukenhof gardens.  I was looking around for various sightseeing tours in the area and saw quite a few offered by Viator.  A lot of these sound pretty good....I was wondering if anyone had used this company before and if so do you recommend them?


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 23, 2012)

Viator is not a tour-company, but rather a booking-agency.
When you book thru Viator, you'll get a voucher to present.
But they only use reputable, well-established services, like Greyline.

We've booked tours thru Viator in London, Paris, Rome & Venice.
No complaints. ... As they say, "You get what you pay for."
.
.
.


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 24, 2012)

Never used Viator, but had a look at the tours for Amsterdam and they seem to cover many of the touristic sites. 

I understand that these tours might be convenient; especially when it is your first time here. But please know that you can do many things on your own; with either a rental car or with public transportation. Most cities are easily accessible by train or bus from Amsterdam central station. 

Most people here do speak some English, although we tend to have a horrible accent. But at least we try. 

I live 5 minutes from the Keukenhof, and I grew up in Amsterdam so if you have any questions, I would be happy to help.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 24, 2012)

I am not normally a guided tour person, as I would rather get a good guidebook and figure out what I like based on my own preferences and timetable.  That said, my wife and I did one of the boat tours through Amsterdam's canals and we both loved it, partly from the different perspective from the water.  It was her first trip there.  I had been a number of times before but had not previously done the boat tours.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 24, 2012)

A few years ago, we had a 4-hr layover in Amsterdam and took a 2-hr tour at the airport.
The tour left from and returned us to the airport in plenty of time to catch our flight.

But one of the TSA peep said he had to confiscate our bag full of Belgian chocolates.
I was stunned. Then he laughed and said, "Just kidding."
.
.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 2, 2012)

I often use Viator when I first visit a city. I have always found their service excellent. Last week I booked and took walking tours of Budapest and Vienna. Both were very good. 

If you do a Canal tour, I suggest an evening one with wine and cheese or even music. About the only drawback was the guide gave highlights in five languages. That made for short descriptions of the sites but the wine made up for it. 

Cheers


----------



## PStreet1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Amsterdam is such a friendly, easy city to be in that I doubt you'll need a tour.  It seemed to us that everyone spoke English, and everyone seemed eager to help us.  Getting to Anne Frank's house is a total no-brainer, and I wouldn't want to be interupted in my thoughts by a tour guide speaking or rushing me along (tip:  go around 5:00 p.m. and there won't be any line; you may even have the house more or less to yourselves).  Other major sights are easily done by getting off the street car and walking up to the door.

For me, the boat tours are worth doing, and I might consider a tour of gardens just because there is transportation out of the city required for some, and it might be easier--but for sights in Amsterdam itself, I advise saving the money and doing the sights at your own pace--there's a lot to savor.


----------



## Margariet (Jan 6, 2013)

Having studied in Amsterdam it is fun to read this. As always PStreet1 knows best. It's such an easy going place to spend your time. Everybody speaks English and you will be just fine. Lots of historic things to see.
April is the best time for the flowers in bloom.
And Talent312: they do have humor in Amsterdam.


----------



## Loes (Jan 13, 2013)

Margariet said:


> Everybody speaks English and you will be just fine.



Last week we visited a (souvenir)shop in Amsterdam and the saleswoman in this shop didn't speak Dutch at all, only English. In the neighbouring shop Chinese was the language! I felt very abroad in my own country!

Loes.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jan 17, 2013)

Last year, before visiting Amsterdam, we bought a Holland Pass and found it very useful. Here's info:
"Holland Pass includes a choice of 2, 5 or 7 FREE and reduced entrance tickets to must-see attractions, museums and public transport in AMSTERDAM and other popular Dutch cities such as Utrecht, The Hague and Rotterdam. Use your free entrance tickets in Amsterdam or mix and combine with the other cities. This all-in-one city pass offers the best value and convenience when visiting the highlights of your choice. Including free entrance to Van Gogh Museum, Rijksmuseum, Madame Tussauds, canal cruise, city tours, Heineken Experience, Canal Bus Hop on Hop off and many more."


----------

